# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  art cam pro  va jdpaint

## quocquan

mình tập tành chuẩn bị vào nghề xin anh em diễn đàn chỉ mình trong 2 phần mềm mình định học phần mềm nào học nhanh và dễ học . cám ơn anh em diễn đàn nhiều

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là học để làm gì.
Chứ mới bắt đầu thì thấy thằng nào cũng khó như nhau.

----------


## dylan

học jdpaint đấy, vì rất nhiều người sử dụng nó, bị gì hỏi cũng dễ.
sang năm cũng lọ mọ học jdpaint cho theo kịp thời đại, hia hia.

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu bắt đầu thì nên artfrom, artcam, chứ Jdpanit sắp lên dĩa rồi

----------


## quocquan

[QUOTE=cnclaivung;88988]nếu bắt đầu thì nên artfrom, artcam, chứ Jdpanit sắp lên dĩa rồi[/QUO


cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé? ban o dau vay bạn? có gì chỉ giáo giúp mình được không ?cám ơn

----------

